# ¿En la mente de quién(es) se justifica que una bicicleta cueste más que un automóvil?



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Pantallazo de hoy en el sitio de Specialized para México


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Desafortunadamente asi estamos, como esa hay varias.


----------



## efromejia (Mar 28, 2015)

Hay varios tipos de personas en quien creo se justifica eso:

1. Que estés comprometido en la competición a nivel medio y alto
2. Que seas un apasionado y tengas todas tus otras necesidades personales resueltas y tengas la oportunidad de darte un gusto así de grande.
3. Que sencillamente quieras lo mejor de lo mejor, aunque no le saques provecho... pero por el sencillo gusto de tenerlo, compres una bici así...

Creo que si eres un apasionado del ciclismo, y siempre y cuando no afectes a tu familia ni a ti mismo por una compra así... está plenamente justificado.

Y ojo... vemos los precios de las bicis de MTB y nos asustamos... pero se nos olvida que en las de ruta/triatlón tambien están así de enloquecidos los precios y que es más frecuente ver una bici de ruta de ese precio (más de 150k), que una de MTB, solo que no las identificamos tan fácil.

Luego viene a mi mente... (sin ofender a nadie), porque solo los ruteros pueden traer aviones y nosotros no?

Mi muy humilde opinión


Erick


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Creo que en particular Specialized apunta a un mercado objetivo que puede pagar esos precios desorbitados. Puedes comprar mejores bicis de otras marcas, mejor armadas, por mejor precio aunque a los fan de la S no les importa.

Si eres de los que piensa que un carro es un medio de transporte y no un objeto de exhibición y además, que la bici es un hobbie en el cual estés dispuesto a gastar para darte el gusto que quieres, terminarás así. Ese fue mi caso, aunque no es que tuviera una bici muy cara sino un carro muy barato.


----------



## efromejia (Mar 28, 2015)

Mithrandir said:


> Creo que en particular Specialized apunta a un mercado objetivo que puede pagar esos precios desorbitados. Puedes comprar mejores bicis de otras marcas, mejor armadas, por mejor precio aunque a los fan de la S no les importa.
> 
> Si eres de los que piensa que un carro es un medio de transporte y no un objeto de exhibición y además, que la bici es un hobbie en el cual estés dispuesto a gastar para darte el gusto que quieres, terminarás así. Ese fue mi caso, aunque no es que tuviera una bici muy cara sino un carro muy barato.


Completamente de acuerdo.
Para mí el auto es una lata que te lleva de un punto A a un punto B.

Y la bici para mí es un hobbie y una pasión.

Erick


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

efromejia said:


> Hay varios tipos de personas en quien creo se justifica eso:
> 
> 2. Que seas un apasionado y tengas todas tus otras necesidades personales resueltas y tengas la oportunidad de darte un gusto así de grande.
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola a todos ,

Pase echando un vistazo a este H.Foro y vi que había actividad y dije ¡ Ahora que onda ! que pasó ? respira el forito , aunque despacito pero no se ha petateado y eso es bueno...

efromejia, estoy muy de acuerdo con tu concepto No.2 y el comentario que le sigue al Number 3 .

Personalmente me gustan mas los autos , los super autos y claro que me gustaría tener un Lambo, un Ferrari, un Aston Martin , un Bentley o ya de perdis un Maserati o un Lotus , pero como verdaderamente me es imposible llegarle a un auto de los anteriormente nombrados .. pues me resigno a tener aunque sea algunos "sueños bicicleteros " y sueño en tener aunque sea...una Pivot , una Intense,una Ibis , una Turner , una Santacruz o una Yeti y así me la voy llevando.. soñando..ahorrando, deseando...suspirando ...

saludos
the last biker


----------



## efromejia (Mar 28, 2015)

Creo que llegue tarde a este mundo del MTB, al menos en este foro, dado que desde ya hace un buen me gustó el ciclicmo de montaña... por alla de 1995-96 con la llegada de las primeras bicis de montaña de Estados Unidos a México, pero por escuela y luego trabajo, me perdì de todo ese desarrollo hasta hace 3 años y hasta hace 2 que encontré este foro.

Y aunque ya haya bajado la actividad por aqui, aqui ando revisando los posts y en lo que se puede contestando ya sea en ingles o en español... con lo que se pueda ayudar.

y respecto al punto inicial, el limite entre una pasion y un vicio es muy ligero, y es que en el vicio, te metes en problemas a ti y a tu familia, y en la pasión no, solo que hay que saber convencer a las domadoras para que le den oportunidad a uno, de seguir consiguiendo cosas...

y lo digo por experiencia... 3 años, ya han pasado por la casa 5 bicis, y quedan 3, compresor, herramientas, un pequeño taller, y hasta el momento la leona no me ha madreado, jajaja, sin embargo no me he metido en problemas economicos ni a mi, ni a mi familia.

Pero pues son elecciones de vida, y muy respetables los gustos de cada persona, no creen?

Saludos desde la Peninsula

Erick


----------



## W Larsen (Jul 9, 2018)

Reviviendo post zombie.

Una de las bicis que tuve, hace algun tiempo, fue una Rocky Mountain, que, en su tiempo (2005 creo) fue campeona del mundo con Alison Sydor; era una bicla ya viejona, pero era doble suspensión y pesaba 9.5 kilos, aluminio/escandio y fibra de carbono. Me encantaba esa bici.
También me gustan los autos. Pero pienso: cuántos autos campeones del mundo podré comprar, aunque ahorre unos meses?
Así que, si puedo, me daría el gusto de una buena bicicleta (dentro de lo razonable) ya que nunca podré comprar un Ferrari 250 GTO o un fórmula 1. Además, para eso trabajamos. 

Saludos!
Toño / WL


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Hola a todos los miembros del H.Foro ..creo que ya nada mas somos como dos o tres .

Retomando un poco el tema del costo de las bicis y me refiero en esta ocasión solamente a las mountain bikes , actualmente si veo que se ha disparado cañón en este siglo , llevamos ya casi dos décadas en que los precios han estado subiendo parejito cada año , me estoy refiriendo a las bicis de nivel medio para arriba y que desgraciadamente la gran mayoría por no decir que todas son de importación , es decir fabricadas en el extranjero .

Todavía por ahí del año 1999 o 2000 se conseguía en USA una bici de marca elitista de doble suspensión , fabricada en aluminio y con componentes de nivel XTR o XT en aproximadamente entre $1500 a $3000 usd. , hoy en día con los 3000 dolarucos apenas si alcanza para el cuadro , ahora bien ...también hay que reconoces que las condenadas bicis han mejorado mucho en casi todos los aspectos, es decir , desempeño , materiales , componentes, geometrías , acabados etc etc ,una bici actual de mediano calibre se lleva de calle a una elitista de hace varios años.

Las innovaciones y mejoras en horquillas de suspensión , amortiguadores , frenos, grupos de transmisión, materiales de los cuadros , inventos como las llantas tubeless, los droppers, obviamente que tienen su costo y hay que pagarlo si se quiere tener una bici de nivel alto.

Me queda claro que tener una bici con lo mejorcito en componentes y desempeño es el disfrute total al salir a la montaña , aunque , aclaro , para divertirse sirve muy bien cualquier bici que este en condiciones para rodar en la montaña .

Saludos.
the last biker


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

dame la mitad de los 215 mil pesos y armo una bici mucho mejor...no se justifica


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

La montaña ha estado ahí siempre, no cambia, salvo por la mano del hombre... La tecnología ha cambiado para simplificar el recorrido y experiencia en ella, más sin embargo siempre he pensado que el MTB debe de ser un deporte o actividad de superación personal, manejo, rendimiento y fuerza, yo podría seguir rodando con una bici de 26" y un viejo conjunto de LX-XT sin problemas... pasar un gran rato y eso es lo que espero hacer pronto. 

Saludos.


----------



## M1KEMEX (May 26, 2019)

Yo no se mucho de bicicletas, pero si se mucho de procesos industriales, y te puedo asegurar que una bicicleta en ese precio es un vil timo.

Las cosas suelen tener un valor económico y otro emocional. Es este último el que eleva los precios de ciertos productos suntuarios hasta niveles absurdos.

El mejor ejemplo son los iPhone. Se venden porque hay mucha gente que le encanta el farol y les hace sentir bien que traen un teléfono súper caro (cuando el chino de la tercera parte del precio les seriviría exactamente igual). Esta bien, cada quien sabe en qué se gasta su lana.

Lo que no me trago son los últimos desarrollos: sigo pensando que el mejor material para hacer las partes principales una bici es el acero. Y es que la gente no entiende que hay muchísimas clases de acero además del 4130 y una bicicleta se puede fabricar de muchas maneras que difieren de las tradicionales. Lo se porque soy inventor y estoy acostumbrado a ver alternativas.

De hecho, pienso en algún momento aplicar algunos de mis diseños en una bicicleta. Ya patenté un freno magnético (sin fricción) y pienso en algún momento patentar una caja de velocidades de paso infinito. Si a alguien le sobran doscientos mil pesos y quiere darse el gusto de financiar el desarrollo de una bici verdaderamente novedosa (¡y mexicana!), que me mande mensaje. A diferencia de la Specialized, esta si sería de colección.


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

Pues no se puede justificar un carro de 1,000,000 de dolares tampoco, o un celular de 40,000. Las cosas tienen un valor persivido y ademas de estatus. Ademas del valor real, como calidad y plusvalia. La mayoria de esa gama esta dirigida al grupo de 40-50 años pudientes, que ahora se pueden dar eso lujos. Los pros por lo general son patrocinados en su totalidad. Uno se compra lo mejor que puede o lo que quiere, es asi de sencillo y es igual con todo en la vida.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Desde hace un buen tiempo personalmente deje de pensar en la comparación de precios entre los autos y las bicis de gama alta , incluso entre las bicis versus motos, he leído mucho al respecto , hay algunas teorías que tienen muy buenas bases y argumentos para justificar los precios de las bicis de gama alta , a la fecha yo mejor me deslindo de pensar en esa comparación .

Es un dolor de cabeza cuando ves que las balatas originales de unos frenos XTR, Hope o Magura cuestan lo mismo o casi lo mismo de las de un auto sub compacto y con el precio de una horquilla de suspensión de las buenas compras los cuatro shocks del auto subcompacto .

Saludos.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

the last biker said:


> Desde hace un buen tiempo personalmente deje de pensar en la comparación de precios entre los autos y las bicis de gama alta , incluso entre las bicis versus motos, he leído mucho al respecto , hay algunas teorías que tienen muy buenas bases y argumentos para justificar los precios de las bicis de gama alta , a la fecha yo mejor me deslindo de pensar en esa comparación .
> 
> Es un dolor de cabeza cuando ves que las balatas originales de unos frenos XTR, Hope o Magura cuestan lo mismo o casi lo mismo de las de un auto sub compacto y con el precio de una horquilla de suspensión de las buenas compras los cuatro shocks del auto subcompacto .
> 
> Saludos.


"Todo tequila es mezcal, pero no todo mezcal es tequila". ¿A qué viene la frase? Bueno, el mezcal en mis tiempos mozos era una bebida "corriente", barata, consumida por gente con poco poder adquisitivo. En cambio ahora, es una bebida "nice", fifí, "cool", de moda y muchas veces más cara que refinados tequilas. Pero bueno, en esencia sigue siendo eso, mezcal. Solo que ahora es mucho más caro. Para mí es algo similar a lo que pasa con las bicicletas: en esencia siguen siendo lo mismo, solo que mucho más caras. Sí claro, componentes inalámbricos, cuadros ligeros, suspensiones "inteligentes", etc., etc., pero nada pues que sea tecnología que no se use ya en otros lados, nada que las convierta en súper máquinas y nada que no sea de producción masiva.

En fin, esa es mi nada humilde opinión. Por supuesto, siempre existe el factor "cada quien que se gaste su dinero en lo que quiera" y es muy respetable. Lástima que eso a veces desemboque en absurdos como este ejemplo... Specialized Launches $999 Carbon Hotwalk for Toddlers - Pinkbike


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados miembros del H. Foro.

En la actualidad estoy seguro que con $ 10,700.00 usd. ( unos 225 mil pesitos ) se puede uno comprar un auto bastante decente en México , bien pues es lo que cuesta en Mèxico una bici de montaña de muy buen nivel y mas o menos de buena reputación , y hasta podríamos decir que está barata... porque de acuerdo a los márgenes de ganancia que acostumbran en Mèxico las tiendas, debería andar por los 255 mil pesitos, ahora bien la versión que a mi me llama la atención de esa bici cuesta la mitad y aún así es muchísimo dinero.

De tal forma que comparar un inocente auto con esa clase de bici me resulta de risa jajaja, pero bueno... por mirar no se paga y por soñar menos.

Saludos.


----------

